# Isaiah and God's Greatness



## pm (Aug 27, 2008)

I was reading in Isaiah this morning and again saw these magnificent verses:

Isaiah 40:12 Who has measured the waters in the hollow of His hand and marked off the heavens with a span, enclosed the dust of the earth in a measure and weighed the mountains in scales and the hills in a balance?

Isaiah 40:18 To whom will you liken God, or what likeness compare with Him?

Isaiah 40:22 . . . who stretches out the heavens like a curtain . . .

Isaiah 40:28 . . . His understanding is unsearchable.

Truly Awesome is our God!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 27, 2008)

*amen!!!*


----------



## PastorSBC (Aug 27, 2008)

Amen, Isaiah 40-66 is one of my favorite sections of Scripture!


----------



## pm (Aug 27, 2008)

*Can the unsearchable be searched?*

Isaiah 40:28 . . . His understanding is unsearchable.

I would like to see the computer geeks try to design a search engine around this verse!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Aug 29, 2008)

I am reading Isaiah right now - in the mid twenties chapters - mostly doom and gloom for area but know that God in His glory will vindicate. 

When you read Isaiah, are you able to understand all of it - I find myself going to a lot of commentaries trying to understand the area, what the historical context, why does Jesus fit in for a few verses. 


Amen brother!


----------

